# Patternmasters



## Srohls22 (Nov 19, 2008)

What is everyone's opinion on the Patternmaster choke? I recently purchased one and I have noticed a significant difference in the range that I can shoot. In fact, yesterday I dropped a greenhead from probably 60+ Maybe it was a lucky shot :lol:


----------

